# I'm looking for a safety harness



## mcgraw (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok guys I'm looking for a safety harness got any tips I'm a newbie hunter and the treestand belt is a four point which is hard to use lol the thing is like putting a puzzle into place  trying to find if its my shoulder part or my leg straps i hate it I was looking at a youtube video about a safety belt called the DCI which lookings cool but anyone know about it or used it ? Plus i seen the rescue one cds which im not sure of I just like to be safe and live I'm just trying to find a good rig to hunt with so if u guys have any ideas on a good harness I'm open it just needs to be easy to use.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20KDFITvMXE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFaDxFcx6Zc


----------



## howl (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm guessing you got one with your stand that makes you feel like you're wearing a diaper when you finally get it on. Seems like that's all they sell now that they've convinced everyone that everything will kill you. I think that may be all you'll find. The truth is that unless you are really clumsy and doubly unlucky you won't ever actually need the harness. climbing in and out of deer stands is one of the safest sport related activities.

I'd just get whichever one I find most comfortable and use it.


----------



## erniesp (Oct 5, 2009)

The truth is that unless you are really clumsy and doubly unlucky you won't ever actually need the harness. climbing in and out of deer stands is one of the safest sport related activities.

[/QUOTE]


Do not take this advice. Spend 100.00 on a harness because it is much cheaper than hospital bills or putting you in the ground. You owe it to yourself and your family.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep... buy a harness!  I have a friend that was a superior athlete, hunter safety instructor, and seasoned hunter.  Too bad he wasn't a structural engineer as well.. cause when his tree stand broke.. he fell 27 feet and it almost killed him.  You are more likely to fall climbing in and out of the stand than you are just sitting there.  And if you are cold those chances are multiplied, because your preception of conditions change as well. Buy and wear a harness!


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunters Safety System is the ONLY way to go.


----------



## sureshot375 (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got a hunter safety system.  Its easy to use, but i have serious concerns about how it might get along with my anatomy in the event of a fall.  Just try the diferent ones on and make sure you know how to use it properly.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Oct 9, 2009)

Randy said:


> Hunters Safety System is the ONLY way to go.




Thats the ticket!!! I got one last year. Just like putting on a vest. four clicks and off you go. You will not go wrong with this one.


----------



## Devildawg17 (Mar 28, 2010)

HSS, I got one for Christmas cant wait to try it this season.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 29, 2010)

www.gomuddy.com


----------



## yaknfish (Mar 30, 2010)

I bought a Breaux Safety Harness last year. Seems well made and stout. Easy to put on. Comfortable. Haven't "tested" it. Less $$$ than the better known brands. I got mine from Sportsmans Guide. Looks like they're out of stock now. But Google found a few.


----------



## BullzEye (Mar 31, 2010)

HSS - a great, comfortable and RELIABLE harness!   $84 at BassProShops.  Hard to find a better deal on safety.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 4, 2010)

Hunter's Safety System...and, like microwave ovens, they are not as much as they used to be.


----------



## Harbuck (Apr 4, 2010)

*////////////*



Randy said:


> Hunters Safety System is the ONLY way to go.



What this guy said.^^^^^^^


----------



## whitworth (Apr 5, 2010)

*Society must protect . . .*

the lowest common denominator.  It has to prevent the 300 lb hunter from taking a 20 foot parachute jump.  

Thus a parachute, er, a safety harness, is most appropriate, even if it costs good money.  

Interestingly, we haven't seen safety helmets for required  use.  300 pounders hit pretty hard, you know.  And another good way of increasing the cost.   Maintaining safety, mind you.   They might bang their heads, after the chute deploys.


----------



## storeman (Jun 15, 2010)

sureshot375 said:


> I just got a hunter safety system.  Its easy to use, but i have serious concerns about how it might get along with my anatomy in the event of a fall.  Just try the diferent ones on and make sure you know how to use it properly.



This is true on the anatomy part. It has crossed my mind as well, but... better to lose one, than my life.


----------



## Liv2hunt (Jun 17, 2010)

*safety harness*

After rescuing my friend from a tree stand fall I would not even think about climbing without a harness,he didnt use one and after a five hour rescue by FD personel a broken back and missing teeth he will never be able to get in a tree stand again. The Hunter Safety System with the vest is a great set-up but not in warm weather it is very hot,stick to the lightweight versions then swap over in colder weather.


----------



## lxbowhunter (Jun 27, 2010)

I started wearing one last year(HSS) took several times to get used to it, but now I WILL NOT HUNT without it, it's a little heavy and hot, but that's a small price to pay.  Make sure you buy the quick connect also, makes it alot easy and quicker to get set up to hunt.


----------



## deadend (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the Summit harnesses better than the HSS due to the way the HSS performs on one's anatomy when loaded.  The Summit is more comfortable in a hang scenario and will make the user suffer less from harness induced pathology.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jul 1, 2010)

> The truth is that unless you are really clumsy and doubly unlucky you won't ever actually need the harness. climbing in and out of deer stands is one of the safest sport related activities.



Thats the worst advise I have ever heard. You obviusly have never had a stand break or fallen from one either.

mcgraw, get yourself a HSS and learn how to use it. Make sure you understand how to use the trauma releaf aspect of it too. Watch the video that comes with it and it will save your life if you fall.

Trust me, I'm speaking from experience.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Jul 2, 2010)

howl's remark is one of the most thoughtless remarks ive ever read. truth is climbing, up or down, is where most tree stand accidents occur.  just get a good harness, and make sure you are attached to the tree when you climb. last oct, my stand gave way and i fell 20'. i had my harness on, but didnt like climbing with the strap around the tree. it only works if you use it. also, make sure you have an escape plan. if you fall, you cant hang there forever. you need to be able to get out of the harness. hope everyone has a safe season.


----------



## Mideighties (Jul 7, 2010)

Summit has a good harness as well as a vest harness. Check out their website to see them. (Summitstands.com I think). Bottom line, get a good one and wear it!!! It ain't the fall that will kill you, it's that sudden stop!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2010)

Old thread, but if you haven't purchased a harness yet, like others have said, the HSS is the best item on the market.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 17, 2010)

howl said:


> Seems like that's all they sell now that they've convinced everyone that everything will kill you. I think that may be all you'll find. The truth is that unless you are really clumsy and doubly unlucky you won't ever actually need the harness.



And we have another entry into the dumbest post of the year. I hope that nobody takes your advice.


----------



## Brassman (Aug 5, 2010)

I used to be a GA Hunter Safety Instructor.  I have used a full Summit Harness for years, & am very satisfied & comfortable with it.  That said, I do not know anything about the HSS harness.  Since these 2 harnesses seem to be the best on the market, maybe you could evaluate them for yourself, & then consider other possibilities.


----------



## brashearb (Aug 19, 2010)

Everywhere I have looked the Gorilla Exo Tech is out of stock.. Now I'm thinking about the gomuddy harness. What do you think about it?


----------



## BeanTrain (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought an exo tech today at Academy Sports. I think its the way to go.


----------



## ng500 (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't like the weight and all the straps associated with a hunting harnesses, so  I use a repelling harness.  It's extremely light and comfortable.  It also allows me to remove and add clothing layers with ease.  

here's the one I use that's available at REI and other outdoor stores.  

http://www.rei.com/product/765510

You will also need a carabiner and rope.  Get dynamic rope if you're concerned about absorbing shock.


----------

